# Surf rod rack, walnut



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Finished 'er up right before xmas. Some nice walnut makes all the difference. I got some really interesting pieces i showed on my previous post of the practice piece made of pine. Rods stay in nicely, you can shake it vigorously! bottom piece is a sliding dovetail, and the cross piece. on a more cautionary note, my wife has started to grouse a bit now that she seen how tall my rods are and the size of the rack... if i let it sit there long enough though, she'll get used to looking at it!
sharkers will recognize the shark! Jim J


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks great...I could also see a nice matching gun rack


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That really is nice!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Beautiful piece!! Very nice work.

Make something nice for your wife. That will hopefully quiet the protests.


----------



## Robert A (Dec 29, 2016)

Very nice work!!:work:


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Man, that is really nice. I also like the shark ontop of the rack. Who made those rods in the background?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Rawpower said:


> Man, that is really nice. I also like the shark ontop of the rack. Who made those rods in the background?


Those r all rods that I built. I post a lot on rod building board !


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking good Jim! Master rod builder and a wood worker? Woah, watch out now, lol! - Armando


----------

